# hat press question... marks left on hat



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I just finished a couple hats.....and like before I have a lovely "cap press" mark. How can I get rid of this without heat pressing the entire hat, all over at different angles?

Is there a trick Im missing? I get a definite line right at the edge of hat and beak meet as well. 

I get this on my shirts too.....a heat press platen mark...I usually press out the whole shirt to get rid of it. But the day is going to come, Im going to be doing dozens and dozens of shirts, and Im not going to have time to fuss with them. Any ideas how to keep this from happening?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm no heat press expert, but I'm sure someone else here may have a tip as to why this is happening?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi again Robin . . . you have my phone # --- whenever you have a moment Monday give me a call . . it's a easy fix . . or send me an email when your available and I will call you, if you don't have a long distance carrier

Diane


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Diane

Will do.....its been crazy here with the weather. We spent all day today outside clearing trees from our yard.

I'll talk to you monday.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> whenever you have a moment Monday give me a call . . it's a easy fix . . or send me an email when your available and I will call you, if you don't have a long distance carrier


Hi Diane, is the easy fix something you can post to the forums so other members can benefit from the answer


----------



## 808empire (Oct 20, 2007)

i have the same question..i get those marks on my hats too...how do you get rid of them?


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Make sure that you have the right size hat platen for the style hat your are pressing. If you use one that is too big it will definetely leave marks on the hat bill. I had that problem when trying to press low profile hats with a high profile platen. Ordered platen for low profile hats and solved the problem.
Hope this helps.
Craig


----------



## neighsayer2000 (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to know how to get rid of the crease in the middle of the transfer whenever you are pressing on a 6 panel hat? Should I try 5 panel ones instead so there won't be a seam in the middle?


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I use mouse pads to make fixtures to raise just the particular area of the hat or garment I am pressing. Works great so the heat platen only contacts the raised area. I have a stack of cut mouse pads in different sizes next to the heat presses. They are great when the garment has a zipper, reflective tape, snaps, buttons, whatever.


----------



## neighsayer2000 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! Now let me get this straight. You have a cap with a seam in the middle. So you would put a mouse pad on each side of the seam to raise those parts of the cap up so that there would not be such an indention on each side so when you apply your little transfer, it would hit all 3 areas -- left of the seam, the seam, and right of the seam with equal pressure. Is that right?


----------



## sammy157 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm just getting started in the heat press business. Plan on going to flea markets this summer. I know I have a lot to learn, but it seems like a fun business to be in. Take care. Lee


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

neighsayer2000 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Now let me get this straight. You have a cap with a seam in the middle. So you would put a mouse pad on each side of the seam to raise those parts of the cap up so that there would not be such an indention on each side so when you apply your little transfer, it would hit all 3 areas -- left of the seam, the seam, and right of the seam with equal pressure. Is that right?



That is one way to do it. Sometimes I just use a small rectangle piece the size of the image going on the hat. Place it under the area that is being pressed. This way, you don't get the extra press lines on the rest of the cap. If I have one and feel the seam is a problem, I do what you described. I have a stack of different shapes and sizes that I have cut up from mouse pads.


----------



## neighsayer2000 (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a cool idea. Thanks. I will try it next time.


----------

